# New Gun Dog Club



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Posted this on the other forums as well, but thought I better get it on here for all who might have interest.

Myself and a friend are considering getting a Gun Dog Club together down here in Southwestern Utah. In as much our population is not nearly that of the Wasatch Front (and we're more dispersed), we are hoping to include all gun dog breeds in the club...Flushers, Retrievers and yes, you Pointer folks too 
Something along the lines of this similar club in Missouri. http://mhgdc.org/ 
Initially we're looking at AKC affiliation and running hunt tests. The idea is that when the Retriever Hunt tests are on, the Flusher and Pointer folks will help run it, and when the Pointer Hunt tests are on the Retriever and Flusher folks help run it and so forth.

Those who are interested can contact me with the following info.
-Your name (you can use your forum handle if you're shy) 
-Location
-Email address 
-Breed(s) 
-Any experience you've had with Hunt tests-trials etc. 
-Anything else you want to add

I'll compile a contact list so we can get coordinated and get this off the ground and running.


----------

